# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  THE ASSOCIATE by John Grisham

## phil62

The most disappointing of his 20 some odd novels. After I let myself get into an unbelievable plot, I deserved the disappointing wrap up and ending. This one can be skipped. A

----------


## andynap

A review from the LA Times:

"Richard Rayner of the Los Angeles Times said, "Nobody goes to Grisham for style, and there's a sense here of a skilled craftsman cranking it out on autopilot. Nothing much happens, and when it happens, it's pretty predictable. Grisham's Kyle is cardboard-thin (Scott Turow has a much defter hand with character), but Grisham is an effective lens through which we observe the intricacies of corporate law, an easily corruptible world governed, not by right and wrong, but by the concept of the billable hour . . . The Associate springs to angry life from time to time, but on the whole it's by the numbers, a plodding page-turner.

----------


## MIke R

Grisham = has been

probably has ghost writers now like Nora Roberts et al

----------


## rivertrash

> The most disappointing of his 20 some odd novels. After I let myself get into an unbelievable plot, I deserved the disappointing wrap up and ending. This one can be skipped. A



I agree.  It was as if he didn't know how to end the book.

----------


## andynap

> Grisham = has been
> 
> probably has ghost writers now like Nora Roberts et al




All these guys now have a partner- like Patterson/DeYonge, et al. Guess who really wrote the book?

----------


## MIke R

have no clue who really wrote it...

I'm on a roll...last three books....Testimony, Down at the Docks, and Columbine were all excellent....particularly Columbine....waiting for Wendi to bring me more books this weekend..I have no idea what she will pick for me

----------


## andynap

Just finishing In The Woods- a powerful book. I just got Elmore Leonard's Road Dogs and Michael Connelly's The Scarecrow.

----------


## phil62

So help me Andy it looks like you borrowed my reading list. Mike, Testimony or Testament? A

----------


## MIke R

testimony...anita shreve

----------


## llyon

> have no clue who really wrote it...
> 
> I'm on a roll...last three books....Testimony, Down at the Docks, and Columbine were all excellent....particularly Columbine....waiting for Wendi to bring me more books this weekend..I have no idea what she will pick for me



I thought Testimony was her worst. book. ever. Poorly written and disjointed, IMHO.  I enjoy her  work and was severely disappointed with this one.

----------


## MIke R

Im thinking I want to read some Thomas Wolfe this summer

----------


## MIke R

> Originally Posted by Mike R
> 
> have no clue who really wrote it...
> 
> I'm on a roll...last three books....Testimony, Down at the Docks, and Columbine were all excellent....particularly Columbine....waiting for Wendi to bring me more books this weekend..I have no idea what she will pick for me
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Testimony was her worst. book. ever. Poorly written and disjointed, IMHO.  I enjoy her  work and was severely disappointed with this one.




I loved it and its flying out our shop as well...having been an ex Dean of Students I found the storyline compelling....huge fan of her books too

----------


## GramChop

what a conundrum...i, too, love anita shreve's books and was considering bringing "testimony" with me to st. barths.  now, i'm not so sure!  linda, can you be more specific?

i had the opportunity to be in my car for many hours the past couple of weeks and i listened to "my sister's keeper" by jodi picoult on my iPod.  it was a very good story.  interesting characters that all fit together perfectly, if not dysfunctionally.  ms. picoult has a wonderful descriptive way with words.  i'm anxious to actually "read" her.  i'm taking "the tenth circle" with me for the plane ride.

----------


## MIke R

Jodi Piocoult is SO hot right now.....she is clearly my hottest author at the moment, but of course she is also a local girl, so that helps..but I think the movie has given her a HUGE boost in sales of all her books....

I agree Testimony is not Shreves best book, and I agree that the subject matter being relevant to my former professional life pulled me in and skewed me a bit, and I agree the writing style in this book jumps around ( which I happen to like ) - but it has been on the NY Times Bestseller list for  quite a few weeks, and my customers are generally saying good things about it, so somebody is liking it!....

----------


## MIke R

Salem Falls was my favorite Picoult book

----------


## GramChop

i've not seen the movie yet, but i want to.  the book had me in tears.  i'm not much of a crier, but every now and then tears are a good emotion detoxer.

i think i'm gonna pass on taking 'testimony' with me.  if i get to the villa and it's there...it's a sign that i must read it.

----------


## MIke R

there is little chance a book that recent will be in anyones villa library..it used to amaze me how behind the curve Funny Face was with new stuff

----------


## MIke R

by the way..read Picoults 19 Minutes and  Vanishing Act and you wont ever let your grandkids out of your sight

----------


## lloyd

Mike
Each time we go, I usually  bring 5 or 6 current books, (from "Chapters/Indigo.ca") and always leave them at the VSJ library.
So the chances of finding something current, for folks who stay there, are pretty good (!)

----------


## GramChop

that's what i'm hoping, lloyd!  maybe mags left some juicy novel behind for me to enjoy!!!

----------


## MIke R

oh you want "juicy"?????

here you go ....its been my number one seller in the erotic reading section for quite a few years...true story about an aristocratic upper crust well bred French woman who liked to get freaky with it, and than just to stir the pot, wrote a book about it...it caused quite the stir in France when it came out and was a best seller for a while over there but the book didnt do much here in the states....

http://www.amazon.com/Sexual-Life-Ca...7189099&sr=8-1

----------


## MIke R

Lloyd..we do the same with the library at Auberge

----------


## GramChop

that may be a little too juicy, miker.  but then again...i WILL be on vacation on the juiciest/sexiest island on the planet, right?

----------

